# Cost Effective Credit Card Processing



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

Can anyone lead us in the right direction for a company that give you the terminal/software to accept credit cards at a reasonable cost? My wife had one for her home based business (Longaberger) and it only cost like 7.25 a month. She had a terminal and everything that plugged right into a phone jack. She just punched credit card numbers in over the phone as customers gave them to her. Any help you can provide would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

My guess is that she got some promotional offer from Longaberger because I don't know of any that low. 

Our Wells Fargo POS charges a minimum of $30 a month and Paypal's Virtual Terminal is around $20.00.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have one that I use for $7.95 a month and then the fee%
If you want to pm me I can give you the info
Not sure if I can give that on here or not


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

That would be cool... thanks.
Scott


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

Virtual Terminal is $30 a month plus transaction fees. The one I got in the mail was $25.00 with fees, and that was only online software. The machine was a 48 month lease for 19.99 a month or buy outright for $450.00


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I got the machine free, the monthly fee is $7.95 and the fees are I forget but I can give you their contact info. $30 sounds outrageous and the lease does not seems good either when I got mine free


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you use a Blackberry or other PDA and you already have the data connection, take a look at merchantanywhere.com - you can process credit cards anywhere you have a data connection.

If all you are going to do is process online transactions, it's tough to beat Paypal... no monthly fees and the per transaction fee isn't bad.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

Martin: PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

martinwoods said:


> I have one that I use for $7.95 a month and then the fee%
> If you want to pm me I can give you the info
> Not sure if I can give that on here or not


I am not aware of any restrictions from posting the info here.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Martin please post your info here. Unless it would be a violation of your merchant terms, I don't think there would be anything against you sharing information with us.

This will also help to keep from your PM box getting flooded, I know I'm about to send you a PM just in case you don't post here.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

martinwoods said:


> I have one that I use for $7.95 a month and then the fee%
> If you want to pm me I can give you the info
> Not sure if I can give that on here or not


As long as you aren't recommending your own company, there's no issue with posting it here (unless the vendor doesn't want their info posted here...which does happen sometimes)

$7.95 a month sounds very low. I'd like to read more as well 

I just found an iphone app that works with my merchant account that allows me to process transactions on the road.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a thread that may or may not help as well. Even tho the topic started out as alternates to cc payments, some folks posted good info for low fee transactions in here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t63167.html


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

What we use aren't as low as some of you, but we've been using PayPal Virtual Terminal for 2 years. $30 a month fee, 2.7-3.1% + $0.30 per transaction fee. Not the cheapest, but it's fast and easy and you can do everything online.

They now have a credit card swipe to use for your virtual terminal account if you have a retail storefront which is kind of cool too.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I use merchantanywhere for our travel season because I only pay for the months that I actually use the service (you do have to call and tell them though, it's not automatic). But the setup was cheap and I can use it with my Palm Treo or a laptop/desktop with internet connection. 

I'm interested in the 7.99 deal, but I'm usually without a hardline when I'm traveling, so that might not work for me. *waits patiently for info*

My website uses paypal in the background, and we use VT when people call because we have instant access to our money with PP. MA we have to wait a business day, which isn't long at all.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I just found an iphone app that works with my merchant account that allows me to process transactions on the road.


Rodney, what app do you have? I would love to get it for my iPhone.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

We just received an offer yesterday...4.95 per month plus fees...1.64% and .19 per transaction
from first data...through Sam's club, they also wave fee if your a Sam's club Plus member.
Sounds pretty good. we now pay 1.69% plus .21 per trans. and 4.95 per momth. from merchant warehouse.

hope this helps.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

EXTouch: Merchant Warehouse in Boston has a virtual terminal for 7.95 a month which can be accessed anywhere on a computer or blackberry.

TSQUARED: I called the Sams Club thing. They also sent me a postcard, which is what prompted me to post the questions here. They told me that it was a lease for the terminal .... 19.95 a month for 48 month least, which I was not really into paying, and then $25.00 a month on top of that. I spoke to a "Clifton" with their services, and once I told him about the 7.95 a month thing, he just stopped talking and knew he had nothing to come back at me with.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I used MerchantWarehouse for my brick & mortar store terminal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lizziemaxine said:


> Rodney, what app do you have? I would love to get it for my iPhone.


It's called CC Terminal. It actually cost around $50, but it's handy if you need to process credit cards on the go and you already have an online merchant account setup. It only works if your merchant account uses the Authorize.net gateway. Here's the link to the app in the itunes store.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

debz1959 said:


> Our Wells Fargo POS charges a minimum of $30 a month....


I just wanted to add that because we have a Wells Fargo Merchant account, our Personal & Business Checking account fees are waived. That's $8-$12 a month for the 2 personal checking accounts & $8 a month saved for the Business account. So, that's $24-$32 a month in savings.....


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

We use Advanced Merchant Services . . $10.00 statement fee, for CC's 1.69% transaction fee, + 15 cents for debit card fee, a flat 25 cents per transaction --- then there is the 25 cent batch fee (I batch at the end of each day) . . I have been happy with their services . . I have AMS for 4 years now . . .

NOW . . and please pay close attention --- DO NOT . . I repeat . . DO NOT . . sign up with MBF leasing and/or Northern Leasing company . . . 

check out this company (MBF and Northern leasing is the same co) . . 
at RipOffReport (dot) com . . they have many law suits against them . . 


if anyone wants the phone number for AMS -- email me and I will forward the 800 #


Diane
;o}


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes starting up with a new processor means leaving one behind... here is a thread to help manage that situation, and some pitfalls to watch out for:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t74922.html


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

debz1959 said:


> I just wanted to add that because we have a Wells Fargo Merchant account, our Personal & Business Checking account fees are waived. That's $8-$12 a month for the 2 personal checking accounts & $8 a month saved for the Business account. So, that's $24-$32 a month in savings.....


Oh, a few more things....

They also extend the offer for service charge free checking accounts to my employees.

Service charges are waived for their on-line bill pay.

If my employee has an account with them, I can transfer money to them through the transfer funds to another Wells Fargo customer feature. Sorta like direct deposit without the fees....

Yes, I know you are looking for lower rates for Merchant Accounts, but you have to consider other things. I think that we're getting a much better deal paying the $30 minimum to Wells Fargo each month.....

I can't guarantee that you will get all the perks we get, but they are available....


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Rodney are you using the ipod 3 for credit card charges. can you tell me which company you are with?

I am currently with merchant warehouse and use a stow and go which has been great for 3 years but ran into a major problem of not being able to transmit due to the machine being analog and the telephones in Beaumont being digital - real mess - I need to change before my next booths start happening.


----------



## CardPaymentServ (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to suggest reading my post regarding merchant processing fees at:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t68786.html

This should give you a general sence of what to look for. I would also suggest that you make sure there is no monthly minimum or annual fees attached to the deal.


Ryan Morgan


----------

